# Animal Crossing Display in the Nintendo World Store in NYC



## frenchgrapefruit (Nov 13, 2012)

This past summer I had a friend visiting from out of the country so I took her to New York City. So while there, we found our way to the NWS and low and behold this beauty. 




I just wanted to break glass and run away with the plushies and the fan. I highly recommend a visit there! It'll make your Nintendo fan heart melt with joy.


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2012)

no nintendo world on australia

fml


----------



## frenchgrapefruit (Nov 13, 2012)

Jake. said:


> no nintendo world on australia
> 
> fml



I thought there would be one in each contient at least! But, I'm surprised to find out that there is only one!


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2012)

nothing is in australia


----------



## Colour Bandit (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't know whether there is anything like this in the UK either... :/ I wish there was, all the plushies would be mine!


----------



## frenchgrapefruit (Nov 13, 2012)

Jake. said:


> nothing is in australia



You've got kangaroos, which are pretty awesome.


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 13, 2012)

Part of me is sad because I'll never be able to go to New York and see this Nintendo World store. ):

The rest of me is trying to teleport that Copper Plushie into my hands. I need it. ;-;


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 13, 2012)

I wish I could go. Maybe one day when I'm rich and famous (Yah right...lol)


----------



## Elijo (Nov 14, 2012)

There should be nintendo world in Australia since this country is a continent.


----------



## Wing (Nov 14, 2012)

Jake. said:


> nothing is in australia


Yarh... Seeing our Club Nintendo site makes me sad.


----------



## Devon (Nov 15, 2012)

i visited there like 2 weeks ago and it was full of pokemon things (( i guess they change the theme up quite often, which kinda sucks! I would have wanted to see it  
They used to sell the plushies there, im also dissapointed those werent for sale any more. I have the fan though  i got it from club nintendo! WOOOT WOOOT!


frenchgrapefruit said:


> This past summer I had a friend visiting from out of the country so I took her to New York City. So while there, we found our way to the NWS and low and behold this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 1962
> 
> I just wanted to break glass and run away with the plushies and the fan. I highly recommend a visit there! It'll make your Nintendo fan heart melt with joy.


----------

